# Unrefreshing sleep/Hard to wake in the am



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I continue to struggle with this even months after my TT. I have had a sleep study done and there were no issues found. I did have a goiter that affected my breathing, but all that is gone now since surgery and I still feel like it's hard to wake up and get going most mornings. I am also dreaming like crazy. Is this related to my TSH levels? I know that mine is still very high right now, any advice? I tried taking melatonin, did not seem to make a difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I continue to struggle with this even months after my TT. I have had a sleep study done and there were no issues found. I did have a goiter that affected my breathing, but all that is gone now since surgery and I still feel like it's hard to wake up and get going most mornings. I am also dreaming like crazy. Is this related to my TSH levels? I know that mine is still very high right now, any advice? I tried taking melatonin, did not seem to make a difference.


How high is your TSH? Are you on Thyroxine replacement? If so, what and how much and what does your most recent thyroid panel look like w/ ranges, please!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> How high is your TSH? Are you on Thyroxine replacement? If so, what and how much and what does your most recent thyroid panel look like w/ ranges, please!


TSH was @ 10.68 on 8/6 (0.27 - 4.20)
T4 Free was @ 1.5 on 8/6 (0.9 - 1.8)

Was on 112mcg of Levothroid since surgery 6/2, 2-3 weeks on 125mcg of Synthroid currently.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> TSH was @ 10.68 on 8/6 (0.27 - 4.20)
> T4 Free was @ 1.5 on 8/6 (0.9 - 1.8)
> 
> Was on 112mcg of Levothroid since surgery 6/2, 2-3 weeks on 125mcg of Synthroid currently.


Thank you for refreshing us w/your medical history. I am glad you got an increase and it will take time to heal. Your sleep will improve as that TSH comes down. When hypo, the patient has a hard time achieving REM which interferes w/ sustaining sleep.

In the meantime, next time you get labs, see if you can get FT3 also. This is very important because we need to know if you are converting your T4 to FT3.


----------

